# 997 launch evening



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I went to the new 997 launch evening last night at AFN Chiswick. Blimey, these guys know how to make you feel special - we arrived late because of crap traffic, but pulled outside the front door of the showroom and the valet parking people opened the doors, and went to park my car! First time that's ever happened to me and it did feel cool. 8)

We missed the presentation but were able to have a good look at the cars. They had four cars there, all silver or seal grey, and I can honestly say that the 997 looks better in the flesh than it does in the photos. The coke bottle shape is very prominent and the styling changes, though subtle, work very well. The interior has been criticised in the press for having too many buttons and being to luxurious, but it works very well. The driving position is excellent and there's loads of space (even in cars with electric seats and sunroof). There naff all boot space but I think I can live with that.

Combine all of this with loads of well informed staff keen to arrange a test drive, Champagne and decent nibbles, and it was an excellent evening.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I found the electric seats painstakingly slow, though thats the only gripe i had with the car


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> I found the electric seats painstakingly slow, though thats the only gripe i had with the car


*chuckle* like how often would you be wooshing around on the seats versus wooshing around in the car?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > I found the electric seats painstakingly slow, though thats the only gripe i had with the car
> ...


 0 - fully reclined in 5.5 secs. :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > I found the electric seats painstakingly slow, though thats the only gripe i had with the car
> ...


At present i cant stretch to one, so its so i can let my pals out quickly after ive taken one on an un-authorised test drive


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the Leeds one tonight (why are us Northerners always last to get everything!?).


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Dad went last night. Said he was deeply unimpressed, manly with the interior but he also said it was very big.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> I'm looking forward to the Leeds one tonight (why are us Northerners always last to get everything!?).


My dad got some invites through the post but he's in Crete and I've got a mates bday to go out for

Gutted!!

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Dad went last night. Said he was deeply unimpressed, manly with the interior but he also said it was very big.


That's odd - do you know what he expected interior-wise? I was very impressed with it - both from a quality point of view, and in terms of driving position. Also, I don't think it's bigger than the 996, except in the right places. Still, no pleasing everyone!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Dad went last night. Said he was deeply unimpressed, manly with the interior but he also said it was very big.
> ...


Thought the interior was spot on, especially given the rawness of earlier porkas.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ronin said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > XXMetal said:
> ...


Didn't like the dash, said it wasn't very sporty. I think that was he's overall view, good everyday car but not an out and out sports car which is what he is looking for. Also said that there were far too many buttons, and thought the silver plastic used as the dash surround looked tacky "It looked like it was from a Japanese car, I thought the Germans used better quality plastics". Wasn't up to German interior standards.

I think it's going to have it work cut out against the AM V8.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> ... good everyday car but not an out and out sports car which is what he is looking for....


You can't be serious  ....and the AM V8? Hardly a sports car more a big GT


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i went to the Launch night on wed, here in london!

They had valet parking too, it does feel weird giving some stranger the keys to your TT doesnt it?

I was VERY impressed, i thought the interior was gorgeous, the car was soo mind boggling! i did think it was pretty big, but i think thats me comparing it to a TT.

The boot space at the front is deep but not that wide, so we'll see how we manage with that, althou the rear seats to drop forward.

The interior is really nice, as are the seats, i was pretty pleased with it all, and yes there are alot of buttons on the center console but each button has a function! its just more things to play with isnt it? I was also told by a porsche uk person that the unit will play mp3 cds! how impressed was i?

So impressed that i put my name down! 1st of March


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i went to the Launch night on wed, here in london!
> 
> They had valet parking too, it does feel weird giving some stranger the keys to your TT doesnt it?
> 
> ...


Nice one! Same delivery date as me. What spec have you gone for?

Agree about the buttons, don't know what everyone is so fussed about. The alternative is an i-drive type option which nobody seems to like either. And if the car came without all the cool gadgets, people would complain about that. I guess they can't win really.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > i went to the Launch night on wed, here in london!
> ...


i havent specced her yet but i am considering:

Electric seats
Xenons
Sat nav
Telephone module
Carbon insert steering wheel
Sunroof
6 CD changer
heated seats!

considering BOSE, but the standard sound package sounded excellent to me, and thats from 9 speakers!

parktronic.. because when i sat in the thing i had no idea where the ass ended, and im told they are alot smaller and discreet these days.

a porsche rep also told me that the quad rear exhaust can be specced on the C2, and that i really liked!!

what about u?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> what about u?


I mentioned my spec on the other Porsche thread - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 6&start=45

Fairly similar to your spec, except as I'm the only one driving it, I haven't gone for electric seats.

The Parktronic is quite subtle, but I'm still not sure. Better than a dented bumper though....


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> > ... good everyday car but not an out and out sports car which is what he is looking for....
> 
> 
> You can't be serious  ....and the AM V8? Hardly a sports car more a big GT


A standard 911 is a GT; I doubt it could keep up with the likes of Noble or TVR on a track? Therefore the forthcoming AM the V8 will give Porsche a run for its money. The 911 is a brilliant car, it's been top of the pile for so long now, but compared to the pictures I've seen of the AM it looks a bit sterile. I doubt the AM will be as good a drivers car as the 911, but hey when it looks that goodâ€¦.


----------

